# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  الذكرى التاسعة والستين لوفاة الشيخ علي أبوعبدالكريم الخنيزي

## روح الشرق

[IMG]******************/news/lib/thumbs/thumb_news.1532.jpg[/IMG]



نسبه :الشيخ علي بن حسن علي بن حسن بن مهدي بن كاظم بن علي بن عبدالله بن مهدي الخنيزي .


والدته :ميمونة بنت الشيخ محمد علي بن مسعود الجشي ، وتوفيت عنه أمه وعمره ثلاثة أشهر.


ولادته :ولد في قلعة القطيف سنة 1285هـ .


كنيته :اقترنت كنيته باسمه ، فلا تسمع الاسم مجردا عنها ، ولا نسمعها مفردة ، بل لا تسمع إلا ( الشيخ علي أبو عبد الكريم ) فكأنه اسم واحد .وليس ذلك لأن ( عبد الكريم ) أكبر ولده ، وإنما لأن أولاده كانوا يموتون ، وأكبر من بقي منهم هو الشيخ عبد الكريم فعرف به .


في رحاب العلم



نشأته :سار سيرة أقرانه وأترابه من أبناء الطبقة الميسورة ، فأدخل (الكتّاب) وحفظ القرآن الكريم وتعلّم الكتابة .وبعد أن أنهى دراسته في الكتّاب ، دخل معترك الحياة المادية، فعمل في تجارة الأقمشة فكان ( بزازا ) في قلعة القطيف ، وهو دون العشرين عاماً .ولم يتوانَ خلال هذه الفترة في نشر ما يعرفه من المسائل الشرعية ، استنادا لرسائل العلماء المقلَّدين في ذلك الزمان .ولكن هذه الحياة لم ترقْ له كثيرا ، ولم تتفق مع ما خلق له ( وكل ميسر لما خلق له ) , فشاء الله له أن يحضر مجلسا ضمّ بعض العلماء ، أيام الفاضل الشيخ عبد الله الشيخ ناصر أبو السعود ([7]) ، وكانوا يتباحثون حول مسألة فقهية في التقليد، فكان هذا إثارة وباعثاً قوياً له لأن يسعى لطلب العلم الديني .


دراسته :في عام 1308هـ حيث بلغ ( 23 ) سنة ، تحقق عزمه على السفر لمهوى أفئدة طلاب العلم والحقيقة (النجف الأشرف ) فشد الركاب وتوجه إلى مدينة العلم والمعرفة ، مصحوبا بعزم لا تضعضه العواصف الهوج, ولا تقف دونه أقوى العوائق وأعتاها.أكمل مرحلتي المقدمات والسطوح في ست سنوات ، وتهيأ لحضور البحث الخارج .مكث في النجف الأشرف ثماني سنوات ينهل فيها من نمير العلم الصافي ، ويبث ما يتعلمه على آخرين ممن التحقوا بركب الدراسة الحوزوية ، حيث العادة الحسنة الجارية عند علمائنا الأبرار ، فيتعلم ويعلِّم ويدرس ويدرّس ، ولعل هذه الطريقة من أفضل الطرق التعليمية ، لأنها تساعد على تركيز المعلومة ونضجها ، وعدم المرور عليها مرور الكرام .وبعد هذه السنين الثمان التي قضاها في النجف الأشرف ، عاد أدراجه إلى موطن صباه ، ومحط آماله وآلامه ( القطيف ) ليجدّد عهدا ببلده ويتزود بالعشق اللامتناهي لها .ولا يمكث إلا يسيرا ليعود مرة أخرى لكعبة أهل العلم والفضيلة (النجف الأشرف ) فيعود لتلك الحلقات العلمية المنتشرة في أرجاء النجف ، وفي هذه العودة يصل به مشواره العلمي لغاية يسعى لها كل طالب علم ، وينشدها كل مغترف من هذه الفيوضات العالية ، ألا وهي ( الاجتهاد ) ، ويبقى في النجف الأشرف إلى سنة 1323هـ، ليغادرها للبلد الذي ينتظر عودته بفارغ الصبر ، فيحظى بذلك الاستقبال المهيب الذي يستحقه .


أساتذته : درس شيخنا الجليل عند مجموعة من فضلاء الوطن الذين كانوا مهاجرين في النجف الأشرف ، كما تلمّذ أيضا عند فضلاء من غير وطنه, وإليك أسماء من تلمّذ عليهم :

الحاج حسين بن الشيخ محمد آل سيف : تعلّم على يديه القرآن الكريم .

الحاج محمد علي بن محمد الماحوزي : وقد تعلم على يديه الخط في ( الكتّاب ) .

الشيخ محمد علي بن محمد علي بن محمد الجشي : خال والدة المترجم ، أخو الشاعر المشهور الحاج منصور الجشي، وقد كان بصيرا. قرأ عليه في العراق ( قطر الندى ) و( شرح الألفية) و( شرح النظام ) .

الشيخ محمد بن نمر : ولد العلامة النمر سنة 1277هـ ، كان مكفوف البصر ، بدأ دراسته في أرض القطيف ثم هاجر إلى النجف الأشرف وحضر عند فضلائها ومكث فيها قرابة 15 عاما إلى أن بلغ درجة الاجتهاد، اشتهر إضافة إلى الجانب العلمي ببراعته في مجال الطب ، توفي s سنة 1348هـ .
قرأ عليه ( المغني ) و ( الحاشية ) و ( الشمسية ) .

الشيخ علي بن حسن التاروتي : من فضلاء المشتغلين بالنجف أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري , قرأ عليه ( المطول ) و (الشرايع ) .

الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد علي آل عبد الجبار : هاجر إلى النجف الأشرف طلبا للعلوم الإسلامية وحضر عند علمائها، ثم رجع إلى وطنه القطيف ، وسكن أواخر عمره تاروت وتوفي فيها سنة 1322هـ . قرأ عليه (المعالم) و (القوانين) و ( اللمعة).

الشيخ حسن علي البدر : ولد في النجف الأشرف سنة 1278هـ، من أعلام البلاد ومجتهديها حضر عند الشيخ الآخوند والشيخ محمد طه نجف والشيخ هادي الطهراني ، وتلمّذ عليه ثلة من أعلام القطيف كالشيخ حسين القديحي والشيخ منصور المرهون والشيخ علي الجشي، وكانت له مواقف علمية وجهادية وإرشادية جبارة في وطنه القطيف وأثناء سفراته ، كما حدث له في سفرته العلاجية للهند حيث مكث فيها فترة طويلة موجها وموضحا لهم ما أشكل عليهم من أمور دينهم ، خلّف آثارا علمية في الفقه والأصول والمنطق وغير ذلك ، منها : وسيلة المبتدئين إلى فهم عبائر المنطقيين ، حاشية على تهذيب المنطق ، شرح مبسوط غير تام على المنظومة الموسومة بـ ( العمدة ) للعالم الرباني الشيخ أحمد بن الشيخ صالح آل طعان البحراني ، حاشية على فرائد الأصول ، حاشية على كفاية الأصول ، دعوة الموحدين إلى حماية الدين . ولم يقتصر نشاطه على الجانب العلمي فقط ، بل كان له في مجال الشعر باع أيضا ، توفي في الكاظمية سنة 1334هـ، ودفن جنب قبر الشيخ المفيد . قرأ عليه شطرا من ( الرسائل ) .

الشيخ عبد الله العاملي : قرأ عليه شطرا من (الرسائل) .

السيد محمد شبر : قرأ عليه شطرا من ( الرسائل ) .
فأنهى على هؤلاء مرحلتي المقدمات والسطوح ، ليتهيأ لدخول مرحلة البحث الخارج ، فحضر البحث الخارج أصولاً عند :

الشيخ محمد طه نجف : من كبار العلماء والمجتهدين ولد في النجف سنة 1241هـ وتوفي في 1323هـ ، حضر عند الشيخ الأنصاري والسيد حسين الكوه كمري والسيد حسين بحر العلوم .. له ( إتقان المقال) وغيره . 

الشيخ محمد كاظم الخراساني : الشيخ الآخوند ، المولود في خراسان سنة 1255هـ والمتوفى سنة 1329هـ ، من كـبار علماء وزعماء الشيعة، ومن أكابر مدرسي الحوزة العلمية صاحب : كفاية الأصول .. حضر عند الشيخ الأنصاري والسيد محمد حسن الشيرازي والشيخ راضي النجفي . 
وفقهاً عند :

السيد محمد كاظم اليزدي : من أعاظم العلماء ومدرسي الحوزة ، ولد في يزد سنة 1247هـ وهاجر إلى النجف سنة 1281هـ تلمّذ على الشيخ مهدي كاشف الغطاء والشيخ راضي النجفي والسيد محمد حسن الشيرازي .. ، توفي في 1337هـ ، له ( العروة الوثقى ) .. وغيرها . 

الشيخ محمود ذهب : عالم فاضل فقيه أصولي ، تلمّذ على الشيخ الآخوند والشيخ محمد حسين الكاظمي والشيخ هادي الطهراني .. ، توفي سنة 1324هـ له : حاشية الرسائل .. وغيرها .

شيخ الشريعة الأصفهاني : الشيخ فتح الله بن محمد جواد الأصفهاني ، من أعيان العلماء وأكابرهم ولد سنة 1266هـ تلقى تعليمه في أصفهان ثم انتقل إلى النجف الأشرف ، صارت له زعامة المرجعية بعد الميرزا محمد تقي الشيرازي ، توفي سنة 1339هـ .
كما حضر أيضاً عند :

السيد أبو تراب الخونساري : ولد سنة 1271هـ ، عالم فقيه أصولي رجالي محدث مؤلف شاعر ، تلمّذ على الشيخ حسين الكاظمي والمولى لطف الله المازندراني والميرزا حبيب الله الرشتي، توفي سنة 1346هـ .


طلابه :تلمّذ على يديه مجموعة من فضلاء القطيف وغيرها ، ومنهم :
أ- في النجف الأشرف :

الشيخ منصور بن محمد حسن الزاير 

الشيخ منصور بن عبد الله آل سيف 

الشيخ منصور المرهون 

ب- في النجف الأشرف والقطيف :

الشيخ علي بن حسن بن محمد علي الجشي 

الشيخ محمد حسين آل عبد الجبار :

ج- في القطيف :

الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن علي آل سنان :

الشيخ محمد صالح بن حسن البريكي :

الشيخ عبد الكريم الخنيزي :


اجتهاده : اجتهاده عليه الرحمة بل مرجعيته أشهر من علم على رأسه نار ، وهذا آية الله الشيخ عبدالله المعتوق p يقول : ( عرف عندنا بالاجتهاد المطلق من زمن النجف الأشرف ) وقد جرت عادة علمائنا رضوان الله عليهم أن يجيزوا بالاجتهاد من يرونه قد بلغ هذه المرتبة التي لا يؤتاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم ، وأما كيفية معرفة المجيز بوصول المجاز لهذه الدرجة فتعتمد على أحد ثلاثة أمور :
التلمذة : فالأستاذ يعرف مستوى تلاميذه من خلال مناقشتهم له فيما يطرحه من آراء ، ومن خلال تفاعلهم الإيجابي مع الدرس .
الكتابة : إذا كان الشخص المجاز من هواة الكتابة فقد يعرض بعض كتاباته الفقهية أو الأصولية على أحد الأعلام ليرى من خلالها مستواه العلمي ، سواء كانت الكتابة تقريرا لبحث أستاذه أو بحثا علميا من نتاج فكره وبحثه .
المناقشة : مناقشة العالم من قبل من هو أعلم منه تسمح له بمعرفة المستوى العلمي الذي حازه .
وشيخنا المقدس نال درجة الاجتهاد المطلق بشهادة خمسة أعلام من أبرز علماء الطائفة في زمانه ، وهؤلاء الخمسة هم :

السيد أبو تراب الخونساري : وتاريخها 15 شعبان 1322هـ .

الشيخ محمد طه نجف : وتاريخها 22 شعبان 1322هـ.

شيخ الشريعة الأصفهاني : وتاريخها 1 ربيع الأول 1323هـ .

السيد محمد كاظم اليزدي : وتاريخها 20 جمادى الآخرة 1323هـ .

الشيخ محمود ذهب : وتاريخها 24 جمادى الآخرة 1323هـ.
والذي تجدر الإشارة إليه في هذه الناحية أنه p قد نال هذه المرتبة العظيمة بعد قضاء فترة قصيرة في ربوع الحوزة العلمية ، فبدء التحاقه بركب الحوزة العلمية في النجف الأشرف كان خلال سنة 1308هـ وتاريخ أولى إجازاته في 1322هـ ، أي بعد قضاء خمس عشرة سنة فقط ، مع ما تخللها من انقطاع وسفر، وهذا مؤشر للقدرة العقلية التي حباه الله سبحانه بها ، والاستفادة من هذه القدرة وتوجيهها التوجيه الحسن ، مع الانقطاع التام للدرس والتدريس، وعدم الانشغال بما يعكّر صفو الحياة العلمية.


إجازاته :قدّمنا فيما سبق أنه s أجيز من خمسة من أساتذته العظام، وهم أعلام الحوزة في عصرهم ، وعليهم مدار البحث والفتوى في زمانهم، وها هي الإجازات تباعاً ، حسب تاريخها الزمني .
الأولى : السيد أبو تراب الخونساري :
الحمد لله الذي خص العلماء العاملين بشرافة التفضيل على من عداهم من العالمين والأئمة المعصومين ، فجعلهم عدولاً ينفون عن هذا الدين شبهات الملحدين وانتحال الملحدين ، وأعلاماً وقواماً وحكاماً مستحفظين ، وحججاً على الخلائق أجمعين من قبل حجة العصر ولي المؤمنين سلام الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله الطاهرين الهداة المهديين .. وبعد .. فلا يخفى أن جناب العالم الرباني والفاضل الصمداني ، قطب دائرة التحقيق وصاحب الفكر العميق ، المولى المؤيد والفقيه الأوحد اللوذعي الألمعي التقي النقي العدل المؤتمن الزكي ، الشيخ شيخ علي ابن الأجل الأمجد والفريد المسدد والأشرف الأفخم المؤتمن المؤيد الحاج حسن علي الخنيزي القطيفي الأوالي دام فضله العالي ، قد هجر دهراً طويلاً عن الأوطان وحضر عندي وعند جماعة من الأعيان ، طالباً الفوز بالوصول إلى أعلى مراتب الفضل والكمال , وتحصيل مرتبة الفقاهة التي هي أولى ما تضرب إليها آباط الآبال ، فوصل بحمد الله إلى ما تمنى وأراد, وفاز بدرجة الاجتهاد , التي هي بعد الكد غاية المراد ، فهو ذو قوة قدسية قاهرة وملكة اجتهادية باهرة ، وله العمل بما يستنبطه من الأحكام والقضاء والفتوى بين الأنام .
وحيث أنه دام فضله قد استجازني تأسياً بالسلف الصالحين, وحفظاً لتلك العنعنة المتصلة إلى الأئمة الطاهرين ، ورأيته أهلاً لذلك فأجزت له أن يروي عني ما صحّ لي روايته من كتب الأخبار وسائر مصنفات علمائنا الأبرار ، عن مشايخي بطرقهم المتصلة إلى أصحاب العصمة سلام الله عليهم ، وإلى علمائنا المصنفين جزاهم الله خير جزاء المحسنين .
ومن أحسن طرقي وأعلاها ما أرويه إجازة عن الشيخ الفقيه الماهر والبحر الزاخر خاتمة المجتهدين الشيخ محمد حسين الكاظمي s والشيخ الفقيه النبيه الأواه الشيخ لطف الله المازندراني s وغيرهما من مشايخي عن علامة الفقهاء الأعلام الشيخ محمد حسن s صاحب جواهر الأحكام عن شيخه الأجل الأكبر الشيخ جعفر النجفي عن شيخه بحر العلوم عن شيخه أستاذ الكل المحقق البهبهاني عن أبيه الشيخ محمد أكمل عن العلامة المجلسي عن والده التقي عن شيخنا البهائي عن والده الشيخ الجليل الأوحد الشيخ حسين بن عبدالصمد s عن الشهيد الثاني s .
وعن الشيخين الجليلين وسائر مشايخي عن المحقق الأنصاري طاب ثراه عن شيخه صاحب المستند عن والده النراقي الأول عن شيخه المحقق البهبهاني بالطريق المتقدم إلى شيخنا الشهيد الثانيs .
وعن الشيخين الجليلين وسائر مشايخي عن صاحب الجواهر عن شيخنا جعفر عن بحر العلوم عن أستاذه جدي الثالث سيد الفقهاء والمجتهدين السيد حسين الخونساري طاب ثراه عن والده الأديب الأريب وصاحب الفضل العجيب علامة الفقهاء السيد أبي القاسم الخونساري أعلى الله مقامه عن الشيخ المحدث الفقيه المولى محمد صادق التنكابني الشهير بالسرابs عن أبيه المشهور بالعلم والتقى محمد بن عبدالفتاح عن شيخه المحقق السبزواري عن جملة من مشايخه الأعلام ، منهم الشيخ يحيى بن حسن اليزدي والسيد حسين الكركي ثم الشيخ بهاء الدين العاملي عن والده عن الشهيد الثاني قدس الله روحه .
والشهيد الثاني s يروي عن شيخه نور الدين علي بن عبدالعال عن الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن داؤود الشهير بابن المؤذن عن الشيخ ضياء الدين علي بن الشهيد الأول s محمد بن مكي عن والده الشهيد السعيد المذكور قدس الله سره عن فخر المحققين عن والده العلامة على الإطلاق جمال الدين أبي منصور الحسن بن يوسف المطهر الحلي عن المحقق الحلي D عن السيد شمس الدين فخار بن معد الموسوي عن شاذان بن جبرئيل القمي قدس الله روحه ، والطريق إلى بقية المحدثين معلوم والروايات من الفهرست .
وهو يروي عن ثقة الإسلام صاحب الكافي بتوسط شيخنا المفيد عن شيخه ابن قولويه ، ويروي عن عروة الإسلام الصدوق بواسطة الأول منهما فقط .
وأشترط على جنابه دام فضله ما اشترط عليَّ مشايخي من الشروط المعتبرة عند شيوخ الإجازة ، وألتمس منه الدعاء لاسيما في مظان الإجابة .
حرره العبد الآثم المحتاج إلى رحمة ربه الباري أبو تراب بن أبي القاسم الموسوي الخونساري الغروي في 15 شعبان سنة 1322هـ .

الثانية : الشيخ محمد طه نجف :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله الذي بعث الأنبياء ليكونوا الشهداء على عباده ، ونصب الأوصياء وجعلهم أدلاء على رشاده وأمناء في بلاده ، ورفع قدر العلماء وجعلهم ورثة الأنبياء ، فبينوا الأحكام وعرفوا الحلال والحرام .
والصلاة على نبيه الصادع بالحق والناطق بالصدق ولي المؤمنين ورحمة الله للعالمين وعلى آله الحجج الظاهرة والآيات الباهرة ينابيع الحكمة وأبواب الرحمة وأمناء الأمة .
أما بعد .. فإن جناب عيلم العلم والفضائل قرة عين العلماء الأفاضل , شمس المعارف والهداية والبالغ من الفضل أقصى غاية، العالم العامل والنحرير الكامل الثقة الصفي والورع التقي الشيخ شيخ علي نجل الأجل الصفي والمهذب الزكي جناب الحاج حسن علي الخنيزي القطيفي ، ممن جدّ في تحصيل العلوم جهده وأتعب فيها عزمه وكدّه فهذّب مداركها وأوضح منها مسالكها وحاز جواهرها واضطلع على مكنون سرائرها ، قد طلع في أفق الشرع الشريف بدراً لامعاً , وأشرق في برج الهداية نوراً ساطعاً , ركز في دائرة الفنون سنان بيانه فدار عليه مدارها , وجرى على الرياض من جداول جنانه فأينعت ثمارها ، قد عقل المعقول بخطام المنقول وعبد الفروع بزمام الأصول ، فصار علماً به يقتدى وبأنواره يهتدى ، قد ثبت عندي بلوغه مرتبة الاجتهاد في الأحكام، فالراد عليه راد على الله وعلى رسوله وآله الكرام عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، أسأله تعالى أن يشيّد به الدين الحنيف ويؤيد بعلومه الشرع المنيف .
ثم إن جنابه دام توفيقه وتأييده أحب أن يسلك مسلك علمائنا الماضين نوّر الله مراقدهم أجمعين ، في المحافظة على تشريف الإسناد بإيصاله إلى أمناء الله على العباد فاستجازني لذلك وحيث كان الجدير بما طلب والحقيق بما فيه رغب سارعت إلى إجابته .
فأجزته أن يروي عني جميع مصنفاتي علمية وعملية وما أجيز لي روايته من جميع روايات المشايخ ومسموعاتهم علمية وعملية عن شيخنا الأفضل الأروع الجليل مولانا الشيخ أبي الحسن علي بن الخليل عن العلامة الباهر الهمام قدوة علماء الإسلام أبي محمد صاحب جواهر الكلام، والشيخ الجليل الزكي الجواد بن الشيخ تقي والسيد المؤيد ذي السداد محمد بن السيد العلامة محمد جواد صاحب مفتاح الكرامة والشيخ رضي الدين بن الشيخ زين العابدين ، جميعاً عن السيد العماد العلامة السيد جواد صاحب مفتاح الكرامة عن شيخه السيد الباهر صاحب الكرامات والبالغ في جميع المكارم والمفاخر أبعد الغايات الإمام العلامة المهدي المعروف ببحر العلوم الطباطبائي p عن مشايخه العظام، منهم الوحيد البهبهاني المولى محمد باقر بن محمد أكمل عن أبيه عن جماعة منهم الأمير محمد الشيرواني والشيخ شيخ جعفر القاضي ومحمد شفيع الإسترابادي بأسانيدهم عن الأئمة g .
ومن مشايخ الإمام العلامة الطباطبائي المولى محمد باقر الهزارجيني عن أساتيذه محمد بن محمد زمان والميرزا إبراهيم القاضي بأصبهان عن الأمير محمد حسين بن الأمير محمد صالح ومحمد طاهر بن مقصود علي ومحمد قاسم بن محمد رضي الهزارجيني الطبرسي ، جميعاً عن مولانا العلامة محمد باقر المجلسي s بأسانيده المتصلة إلى الأئمة g .
ومن مشايخ الإمام العلامة الطباطبائي p الشيخ يوسف صاحب الحدائق عن الشيخ حسين الماحوزي البحراني والشيخ عبدالله بن علي البلادي عن شيخنا الشيخ سليمان بن الشيخ علي الماحوزي عن الشيخ علي ابن سليمان البحراني عن شيخه الشيخ البهائي عن أبيه الشيخ حسين بن عبدالصمد الحارثي عن شيخنا الشهيد الثاني p .
إلى غير ذلك من الطرق التي لهم إلى المشايخ قدس الله أرواحهم، وأعلى طرق إلى العلامة الطبطبائي مولانا الشيخ أبو الحسن علي بن الشيخ عبدعلي الرشتي عن الإمام العلامة الطباطبائي p ونور ضريحه وقبره وزين به في الجنان الأسرة ، ورجائي منه دام فضله أن يسلك جادة الاحتياط وأن لا ينساني من الدعاء في مظان الإجابة .20 شعبان 1322هـ الراجي عفو ربه محمد طه نجف

الثالثة : الشيخ الميرزا فتح الله شيخ الشريعة :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله على عميم آلائه وجزيل نعمائه وله الشكر ملء أرضه وسمائه وأفضل صلاته على أفضل أنبيائه وخاتم سفرائه محمد الهادي إلى سبيل الرشد وسوائه وعلى المعصومين من آله وخلفائه وعترته وأوصيائه .
وبعد .. فإن العالم العامل والفاضل الكامل أبا الفضائل والفواضل صاحب القريحة القويمة والسليقة المستقيمة , والذهن الثاقب والحدس الصائب المستعد لإفاضة المواهب من الكريم الواهب , ذو الفضل الباهر الجلي والمقام الشامخ العلي الشيخ علي ابن الجليل النبيل الأصيل الورع الحاج حسن علي الخنيزي , ممن نفر عن وطنه وهاجر من مسكنه وفارق الأتراب والأقران وشطت به الديار والسكان , طلباً لمزيد التنقيح والتكميل وامتثالاً لأمر الله الجليل , وجدّ واجتهد في طلب المعالي ووصل تغطية الأيام بإحياء الليالي , وحضر على جماعة من الأعيان وعلى هذا الضعيف مدة من الزمان , فاحصاً عن المعضلات الخفية متعمقاً في المشكلات الأبية , إلى أن فارق ([33]) الأقران وصار مشاراً إليه بالبنان وفاز بالمأمول والمرام وبلغ رتبة الاجتهاد في الأحكام , وصدر منه من التصنيف المعتمد الصحيح ما يغني عن التنصيص بمقام فضله والتصريح ، فليحمد الله تعالى على ما أولاه من النعم العظام وليشكره على ما آتاه من الآلاء الجسام .
ثم إنه سلمه الله وأبقاه قد استجاز من هذا الضعيف رواية ما تصحّ لي روايته فأجزته أن يروي عني ما قرأه عليَّ وما سمعه مني وما صحت لي روايته من كتب الأخبار ومصنفات علمائنا الأخيار, سيما الصحيفة السجادية ونهج البلاغة والكتب الأربعة لأبي جعفر بن ([34]) المحمدين الثلاثة التي كان عليها المدار في الأعصار والأمصار , والجوامع الثلاثة التي صارت في الوضوح والاشتهار كالشمس في رابعة النهار ، أعني الوافي والوسائل وبحار الأنوار .
ومشايخي وإن كانوا كثيرين كطرقي إلا أني لضيق المجال وتراكم الأشغال أقتصر على ذكر بعض مشايخ إجازتي دون قراءتي .
فمنهم السيد السند والعلامة المعتمد المحقق المدقق والبحر المتدفق والمحيط بالفروع والأصول والجامع بين المعقول والمنقول السيد مهدي القزويني أصلاً والحلي انتساباً والغروي مولداً وموطناً ومدفناً عن عمه العلامة صاحب المآثر المعروفة السيد باقر القزويني عن خاله المؤيد المسدد البذل النحرير الذي قلما اكتحلت عين الزمان له بنظير صاحب الكرامات الباهرة المشهورة والمقامات العالية المذكورة , السيد محمد مهدي المشتهر ببحر العلوم ، بطرقه المتكاثرة المتوافرة التي منها ما يرويه عن شيخه أستاذ المتأخرين وخاتمة المجتهدين وحيد الأعصار وفريد الأمصار الإمام المروج والمجدد الآغا محمد باقر الأصبهاني الشهير بالبهبهاني عن والده الأجل الأكمل الأفضل المولى أكمل الأصبهاني ، عن مشايخه الأجلاء العلامة المجلسي والعلامة الشيرواني والعلامة الخونساري جمال الدين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## نبراس،،،

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يقال إذا مات العالم ثلم في الإسلام ثلمة لا يسدها شيء الى يوم القيامة* 

*ونحن الفقراء لله ماذا نقول في العلماء الكبار سوى رضوان الله عليهم* 

*واسكنهم جنات الخلد مع الصديقين والصالحين* 

*وذكراهم هي لعلو مقامهم في قلوب مقلديهم ومحبيهم وهم كثر ولله الحمد والشكر على ما منحنا الله من عظماء* 

*في تاريخ هذه الطائفة الموحدة التي تنتهج خط اهل البيت سلام الله وصلواته عليهم اجمعين* 

*نسئل الله ان يجعلنا من التابعين لدين الحق واتباع منهج اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم* 

*ويحشرنا مع من سار على نهجهم* 


*الفاتحة 

**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*

----------


## حلاالكون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾*
*ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ليلاس

*بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ 
مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ايات الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾*
*ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*للفقيد العلامة الرحمة والمغفرة ولكم الأجر والثواب*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## مضراوي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------

